# Breaking News!! Taryl's fuel additive test for March



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Taryl starts them all up for the month of March.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I cant stand Taryl..I watched maybe half of one video a few years ago, I will never watch another. I know the fake teeth are "supposed" to be funny, but IMO they are just disgusting and grotesque. :icon-thumbsdown:

Donyboy is a million times better. He's the real deal: :thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73

Scot


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

sscotsman said:


> I cant stand Taryl..I watched maybe half of one video a few years ago, I will never watch another. I know the fake teeth are "supposed" to be funny, but IMO they are just disgusting and grotesque. :icon-thumbsdown:
> 
> Donyboy is a million times better. He's the real deal:
> 
> ...


Some of Tarlys 'skits' aren't bad..some are a little long before he gets to the subject though.
But yeah Donny is all about good information and tips in a short amount of time...Donnie's style makes his tips and information easy to remember..Donny for the win there.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

taryl is really good if you can get past the skits, he definitely knows his stuff and it shows in the quality of his videos. mustie1 and donyboy73 are also excellent channels


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i am with you on this Scot. i can't even bring myself to even attempt to watch this guys video's on youtube. they just seem stupid with the fake teeth. there are a few people on youtube that use to make ok content and now you can't even understand most of what comes out of their mouth. i guess as long as they get people watching their videos and keep getting paychecks from it they probably don't care.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

This is the first full vid I've watched of Taryl. I've seen some other snippets. He's a bit goofy but I don't really mind. I must say Donyboy73 is so much better, as Scot said. I also enjoy sixtyfive ford's general info vids.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

donyboy is my go to guy. mustie1 is interesting but his videos are very long. I like Project Farm for these type of comparisons. Just wish they were shorter also. I usually ask in the comments "who won?"

I haven't gotten to the point where I have so much time to waste with Taryl's videos.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> I cant stand Taryl..I watched maybe half of one video a few years ago, I will never watch another. I know the fake teeth are "supposed" to be funny, but IMO they are just disgusting and grotesque. :icon-thumbsdown:
> 
> Donyboy is a million times better. He's the real deal: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


IMHO watching Taryl hurts, it's worse than Dumb & dumber one or two. I just can't do stupid even if he does have some good info in there somewhere, sorry. :sad2:



.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I think Taryl's videos are an acquired taste (remember the first time you sipped a beer). In addition to some of the others mentioned in this string, I've enjoyed:

Steve's Small Engine Saloon
Alex S
Eliminator Performance
Doublewide 6

This has nothing to do with small engines but I've found myself fascinated by some of the LockPickingLawyer videos.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Another vote for donyboy73. No silly antics, just good useable info.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> IMHO watching Taryl hurts, it's worse than Dumb & dumber one or two. I just can't do stupid even if he does have some good info in there somewhere, sorry. :sad2:
> 
> 
> 
> .


ditto!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

rod330 said:


> This has nothing to do with small engines but I've found myself fascinated by some of the LockPickingLawyer videos.



I love LockPickingLawer! Im subscribed to his channel.. 

I like that his videos are nearly always *very* short, but also very entertaining.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm9K6rby98W8JigLoZOh6FQ


Scot


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I think these additives will pass the tests because the engines are being started once a month so the beginnings of any corrosion will get sucked up then the carb will be refilled with fuel that was sitting in the fuel line.
I think a 'year later' would be so much better.
Project Farm has one out.. although not quite as complex it did show that alcohol can indeed cause damage. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m on team taryl, he has lots of high resolution videos that are very useful. He’s not very technical but most of the YouTube repair vids aren’t. I won’t hate on anyone who produces useful content

It’s easy enough to skip the skits and jump into the Repair. Truth is, I appreciate the showmanship.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> I’m on team taryl, he has lots of high resolution videos that are very useful. He’s not very technical but most of the YouTube repair vids aren’t. I won’t hate on anyone who produces useful content
> 
> It’s easy enough to skip the skits and jump into the Repair. Truth is, I appreciate the showmanship.


Yes Taryl can be goofy but he loves what does and has a ton of knowledge to share. I've been to The Portland show before knowing about Taryl and will probably go this year.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

arienskids said:


> taryl is really good if you can get past the skits, he definitely knows his stuff and it shows in the quality of his videos. mustie1 and donyboy73 are also excellent channels


sixtyfiveford, Steve's small engine Saloon and doublewide6 are also excellent channels worth looking at!


----------



## Bigrockk (Mar 22, 2020)

Steve's Small Engine Saloon and donyboy73 are both favorites. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpqca7L2YYDN-BIHUQ2TfAA/videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/videos


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Taryl is fantastic! Variety is the spice of life! Lets be honest here. The majority of these guys show things that are the equivalent of an old school 9th grade shop class. Good info, but it ain't brain surgery...


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

There's your dinner:


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you should probably just update your other thread about this instead of creating a new thread every time he posts a new video. personally i can't even stand watching that guy


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yeah, I cannot watch him either. Maybe someone here can post any relevant results. 

tx


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Every month start a new monthly thread.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just post the results......life is too short


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

paulm12 said:


> yeah, I cannot watch him either. Maybe someone here can post any relevant results.
> 
> tx


Good idea. I'll keep linking the video's every month for Tarly fans, but I can also start another thread of results showing when each of the additives, and the straight fuels drop out.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Good idea. I'll keep linking the video's every month for Tarly fans, but I can also start another thread of results showing when each of the additives, and the straight fuels drop out.


you may want to talk to the mods because they may want you to keep it all to 1 thread instead of creating a bunch of threads about the same topic.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

We still have the option to NOT click on posts we don't like....right?:smiley-confused013:


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

oneboltshort said:


> We still have the option to NOT click on posts we don't like....right?:smiley-confused013:


but the point of updating a old thread instead of creating a new thread is so you can continue any discussions if there is any as the experiment continues. plus i would also guess it might go against forum rule 4


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

If one of the mods wants to change the title, (like take the month name out) and consolidate the threads that's fine with me.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

That makes two of us. 



crazzywolfie said:


> you should probably just update your other thread about this instead of creating a new thread every time he posts a new video. personally i can't even stand watching that guy


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

All 10 engines started this month. The test started in January. 3 engines had gas with no additive. The rest have different bands.

Taryl fuel additive test for May


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm loving this, not exciting yet but getting closer to the finale. Really, it's a good test, a question in the back of everyone's mind. Questioning minds want to know.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gas has deteriorated a little in 120 days. need more time to tell. you no doubt have seen bad gas before. starts off fairly clear and then slightly yellow , then yellow/orange and then orange , then orange/brown etc. 

gas stabilizers and additives are probably not going to help much after a certain time. would rather siphon/drain old gas out than clean a carburetor. seems like that is all I do with people's equipment. old/bad gas problems.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I'm loving this, not exciting yet but getting closer to the finale. Really, it's a good test, a question in the back of everyone's mind. Questioning minds want to know.


I was gonna mention you above. If anyone knows about old/bad gas problems , it's you. Nothing can compare to good fresh gas for small engines. Sometimes getting tired of cleaning carburetors , LOL.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Let me chime in again with what works for me as far back as I can remember, with never an issue of starting any of my small engines, and I never drain, run out, or empty any gas.

I fill all my 5 gallon cans with gas, and then add Stabil and half the rate of Seafoam.

Plain and Simple …

Note: ……. also its a good idea to periodically start and run any small engine, as letting an engine sit for a couple years, you are asking for problems


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

One thing Taryl mentioned in the video it that even after all this time and temperature variations none of the gas in the jars showed any phase separation.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

LOL I just reread my title line. "say tuned" should be "stay tuned"
Maybe next month.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Zavie said:


> One thing Taryl mentioned in the video it that even after all this time and temperature variations none of the gas in the jars showed any phase separation.


Taryl's videos are too long winded. If I am going to watch a long video on this stuff I'm gonna watch Project Farm comparison videos. Or Donyboy73.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Taryl's videos are too long winded. If I am going to watch a long video on this stuff I'm gonna watch Project Farm comparison videos. Or Donyboy73.


That's why I posted the results upfront so those who just want the info could be spared.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Just got a new video today , Tayrl is doing part 2 , with some changes . 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7QPpc1UW-I


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks. Can't watch that guy. Gives me nightmares for a whole week. Can anybody give me the cliff notes?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> Thanks. Can't watch that guy. Gives me nightmares for a whole week. Can anybody give me the cliff notes?


do wut i do. take 14 bong hits........


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Can anybody give me the cliff notes?


From Taryl's comments on the first series, Fuel additives don't work.


----------

